# Final feedback?



## Justin9314 (Jan 22, 2020)

Just seeing if there's anything missing on this plan. Depending on weather, I hope to install it this weekend. In the slopes, I was debating on adding another zone. Maybe not rotors but at least something because they will be turf. 
Appreciate any insight!


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I would strongly recommend figuring out how many zones you need for the slopes, and then putting in the valves, wiring, and an initial lateral line out to those areas. Not much more work or cost than what you already have planned, and if you want to go back and put in sprinklers in those areas then it will be really easy, and you won't have to mess with the rest of your design.


----------



## Justin9314 (Jan 22, 2020)

Does anyone have any insight on Hunter's solar sync? I searched the forum and really didn't find any recent conversations on it. The part that confuses me is it says it measures ET, but also says it doesn't measure wind? Should I just go with the Rachio 3 instead?


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

More importantly I would get a Wifi controller that you can control via an app, is the one they are giving you no wi-fi compatible? I have a Rachio and I like it, but be ready to still be confused by ET and all it's other settings for a little while until you get it honed in (if you try to use their automatically adjusting the watering features).


----------

